# What shoes do you wear?



## richardzhang (Feb 3, 2010)

Im just curious ok


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 3, 2010)

You're weird.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 3, 2010)

Clarks 'n some other brand that I can't remember.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 3, 2010)

Dunlop volleys usually.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 3, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Dunlop volleys usually.


 Can you explain Richard's avatar? He won't.


----------



## Dene (Feb 3, 2010)

I put in "the cheapest shoes in the store" although that isn't always entirely accurate. My $20 shoes are still going strong after almost a year. I should point out that they are my only pair of shoes except my work shoes, and I exercise a decent amount.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 3, 2010)

Dene said:


> I put in "the cheapest shoes in the store" although that isn't always entirely accurate. My $20 shoes are still going strong after almost a year. I should point out that they are my only pair of shoes except my work shoes, and I exercise a decent amount.


Really, when i use to buy cheap shoes they would last like 2 months then i have to go and buy another pair and i find tht annoying. I find it better to buy a 100 dollar good pair of shoes coughairforcescough tht lasts for 1 and a half years.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 3, 2010)

Who wears brand name crap these days? Thrift shopping is the new cool. I don't own sneakers, I either wear thongs(The australian meaning) or Rivers hiking boots worth $120 that I got for $19.


----------



## Weston (Feb 3, 2010)

Did anyone see Tyson's shoes are US nats?
They had toes. It was awesome.


----------



## mazei (Feb 3, 2010)

I wanna select 2 options...


----------



## Litz (Feb 3, 2010)

I chose Asics since that's what I mostly use, but should be able to select more than one. About buying the cheapest ones, I bought ones (puma) 4 years ago for 140€ at the time (almost 200 dollars) and they're still in perfect shape (and I use them alot).


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 3, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Dunlop volleys usually.
> ...





Spoiler



"I could but"


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 3, 2010)

Just pick the shoes you are wearing now.


----------



## shelley (Feb 3, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Just pick the shoes you are wearing now.



I am barefoot.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 3, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...


But what? Cuber says no?


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 3, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Just pick the shoes you are wearing now.
> ...



Me too 

Actually, I am always barefoot inside the house. My house that is. I don't usually go for barefoot in the houses of other people.

On the extremely rare occasion that I would venture outside and require footwear, I just like to avoid shoelaces.


----------



## Sin-H (Feb 3, 2010)

Sneaks.

I have K-Swiss and Nike AF1, for example.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 3, 2010)

These


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 3, 2010)

this is the fukcing stupidest thread ive ever seen. Richard, you are a complete idiot.


----------



## Carson (Feb 3, 2010)

I didn't vote because I wear a few different brands. I used to wear New Balance exclusively, however their quality has gone down a lot recently so I rarely buy them. I really like Adidas for everyday wear. My running shoes are Asics and Nike.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 3, 2010)

These: 




$8 at Goodwill, what a steal.
I tend to prefer "New Balance," just because they seem to last longer than other brands that I buy (although I'll go with any other brand that is available).


----------



## Logan (Feb 3, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> You're weird.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 3, 2010)

I dont pay any attention to the brand of shoes that I get, so I dont know.


----------



## idpapro (Feb 3, 2010)

i think theyrecalled la gear, but ill be getting a pair of redwing boots within the week


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2010)

idpapro said:


> i think theyrecalled la gear, but ill be getting a pair of redwing boots within the week



My last three pairs of shoes have been Redwing boots. I wear them for everything, except for a pair of black dress shoes that I wear occasionally.


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 3, 2010)

Lacoste Trainers for me


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 3, 2010)

I voted Addidas but i go back and forth between those and Asics.


----------



## SebCube (Feb 3, 2010)

Nike


----------



## Escher (Feb 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> On the extremely rare occasion that I would venture outside and require footwear, I just like to avoid shoelaces.



<3



rowehessler said:


> this is the fukcing stupidest thread ive ever seen. Richard, you are a complete idiot.


Win.

I spend most of my time in walking boots.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 3, 2010)

Converse High Tops.


----------



## Overtime (Feb 3, 2010)

Whatever is in black (I work backstage in the theatre)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 3, 2010)

Escher said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > On the extremely rare occasion that I would venture outside and require footwear, I just like to avoid shoelaces.
> ...



Totally said it for you


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 3, 2010)

Sperrys, because I do what the majority does in my geographic area.

EDIT: Actually, what Rowe said.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 3, 2010)

Strange thing to be curious about.
I mostly wear Lebrons and Nike Shox.


----------



## robindeun (Feb 3, 2010)

nike dunk!


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 3, 2010)

Weston said:


> Did anyone see Tyson's shoes are US nats?
> They had toes. It was awesome.



For people who weren't there, they were basically this: http://designhouse147.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/toeshoes.jpg

I wear some converse kicks from 2004 day to day.

Asics Cumulus anything is what I wear for running, but Cumulus 7 would have to be my all-time favorite running shoe. It's a shame they deviated from that design.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 3, 2010)

Leger Kisten


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 3, 2010)

I mostly where my work boots, because I'm mostly at work. Desert issue magnums - there like slippers to me now.
My old pt trainers that I never handed back when I left.
A pair of brown shoes I bought from a charity shop for £3.
A pair of white trainers. No name.
And a pair of G-star Raw plimsolls which I bought about 4 years ago.

As you may be able to tell, I don't care to much for footwear fashions.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 3, 2010)

Avia, I used to be a new balance kind of guy though.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 3, 2010)

Nike basketball shoes (I know, it's weird) I want some Vans or Converse though :]


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 4, 2010)

All my shoes are converse.
Normal shoes:black converse beat up almost beyond recognition
Dress shoes: leather converse lol


----------



## JackJ (Feb 4, 2010)

vans


----------



## michaellahti (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm a runner. Asics are a def.


----------



## person917 (Feb 4, 2010)

DC


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 4, 2010)

vans...


----------



## josmil1 (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't wear anything but Nikes.


----------



## DanielHoskin (Feb 4, 2010)

*sigh* Unfortunately, I wear what's popular...


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 4, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> Sneaks.
> 
> I have K-Swiss and Nike AF1, for example.


Yay for air forces


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 4, 2010)

:confused:


----------

